# Image Scroller - Dreamweaver CS4



## shutterbugs (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello and good day,

So, I am in the process of building my e-commerce site in Dreamweaver CS4. I do have one question. I was informed I can create/add an image scroller right in DW. However, most of the tutorials tell me to go to: Insert, then I think image layouts, finally image veiwer. I do not have that under insert or anywhere else. Apparantly its a flash element. Do I need some kind of adobe extension. Why don't I have this. I notice I see an AP elements tab. 

Please help lol. I need to make an image scroller in Dreamweaver. My experience is in DW, PS, Ill, not flash


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

It is actually Insert > Media > Image Viewer. Click in the body where you want the viewer to go, name and save it, then click OK and the image viewer will show up.

Add...I just realized the instructions above are for CS3, I will be in the office later and I will give the instructions for CS4 which are different. I have CS3 on my laptop and I think the directions are Insert > Media > SWF for CS4 but not 100% sure but I will check once I get tot he office.


----------



## shutterbugs (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for the help. yeah, I went insert, media, and there is no image viewer. Yes I have SWF, however isnt that for a flash file made in flash. When I click that, it opens the open box but I dont have any swf files I made in flash.

thanks again


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

No you do not have to make the swf file in flash everything can be done in dreamweaver. 

here is a youtube tutorial that shows how to do it.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yx9jl2nOlNw[/media]


----------



## shutterbugs (Jun 2, 2010)

thanks for the help. one problem, I watched that video already and he is one that says, go to insert, media, image veiwer. I have not image viewer option.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I understand that, it is actually Image > Media > SWF. Does it not place the flash file on the page when you do that? then the rest of the instructions should be the same. are they not?

Again I am not in the office on the computer that has CS4, I am home on my laptop that has CS3 so I can't look at it so I won't no for sure until I get to the office. 

Have you tried other image viewers? Personally I don't use the one you are trying to use I use Longtail image rotator. Pretty simple, just copy the code and paste it in dreamweaver where you want the slide shoe to go.

Here is the link just in case you are interested and I will look at the CS4 once I get to the office.

JW Image Rotator | LongTail Video | Home of the JW Player


----------

